
Assange Hearing Day 12 - adrianmsmith
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/09/your-man-in-the-public-gallery-assange-hearing-day-12/
======
megous
> I have two main points to make. The first is that Shenkman was sent a 180
> page evidence bundle from the prosecution on the morning of his testimony,
> at 3am his time, before giving evidence at 9am. A proportion of this was
> entirely new material to him. He is then questioned on it. This keeps
> happening to every witness. On top of which, like almost every witness, his
> submitted statement addressed the first superseding indictment not the last
> minute second superseding indictment which introduces some entirely new
> offences. This is a ridiculous procedure.

After 10 years of preparation, one would think they'd have the offenses
figured out. This behavior doesn't seem to be about seeking justice. And if
it's an indication of what's to come when he's extradited, then oh well.

~~~
rory_isAdonk
Surely the fact he's being tried in the Eastern District of Virginia is enough
to know there will be no justice for Assange. This is likely his only chance
to escape brutal injustice.

~~~
apetresc
As someone who doesn't know anything about the US legal system, what is that
indicative of?

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
This is right outside Washington, DC, and it's full of Federal government
employees. You could not find a more favorable jurisdiction to prosecute
leakers/whistleblowers/journalists the government does not like, because the
jury pool will be full of government employees. That's why Assange was charged
in this district.

